# OHIP - 3 Months?



## Fruitpunch (Mar 27, 2012)

Hi There
Just looking for a little advice - we moved to Ontario just over 3 months ago and with all the (at the time!) more urgent things that needed doing, we didn't get round to applying for the OHIP card there and then (as there was a 3 months waiting period thought there wasn't much we could do about it back then and it could wait).

Now we're getting things together to apply for the OHIP card I've had a sudden thought - I can put on the application form (have copies) the date we moved here which is more than 3 months ago but how will they know that's the correct date (for all they know we could have picked a date 3 months prior but have only just moved here!) - in the documents to submit with the form they ask for 3 documents but not proof of date of arrival. :confused2:

(Am a Canadian citizen but born overseas and just moved to Canada - so no official landing documentation or anything like that - just a Canadian passport with no stamp in it!)

Other than the 3 documents they ask for, when applying for their OHIP cards has anyone been asked for any other information to prove date of arrival? (I will probably end up just going and explaining to Service Ontario however I don't want them to think I've just made up a date of arrival that just happens to be 3 months prior!) :confused2:

Thanks!


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Don't you have your plane ticket?


----------



## MarylandNed (May 11, 2010)

Oh don't worry - they are not going to take your word for when you arrived to live in Ontario! They will want to see proof.

As you know, you don't need to wait 3 months to apply for OHIP coverage. You are eligible to APPLY for coverage as soon as you make Ontario your home - so you should apply as soon as possible after moving to Ontario. The 3 month wait for the actual coverage to kick in starts from the earliest date that you can prove you resided in Ontario. If you can prove that you moved to Ontario earlier than the day you show up at the OHIP office, then they will backdate your application.

My daughter got her OHIP card recently. When she applied in January, they backdated her application to November because she had applied for an Ontario Photo ID card back then and could prove it.

Other possible options for proof of when Ontario residence began would be the issue date of an Ontario Driver's License, a rental lease, proof of a house purchase, etc.


----------

